
Running a Startup: Like Running a Russian Nuclear Power Plant - mattjaynes
http://munjal.typepad.com/recognizing_deven/2007/04/episode_23_my_n.html
======
aristus
Well, shoot. This guy never heard of bucket testing? Or controls? You have
three changes to test. So you split your users into four groups: unchanged, A,
B, and C, where each group sees one changed feature. Test & compare.

